
India's poorest 'fear hunger may kill us before coronavirus' - brightball
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-52002734
======
vkaku
When a Pandemic strikes, it is to be viewed like a war time event. Many people
are going to be losing jobs - and there will likely be a recession later,
which is slow and painful.

However, this is the time to unite, and to stay together and work solutions
out. Essential supplies like food and medicines have always been a priority of
the Indian government traditionally, and here's the other half of the picture:
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-to-spend-22-5-billion-
to-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-to-spend-22-5-billion-to-help-poor-
survive-coronavirus-shutdown-11585223446)

I would advise people to do their research than feed into BBC's opinions
masked as news.

